# Old School Gaming Rig - 3DFX!



## xBruce88x (May 4, 2010)

I'll start off the log by posting a pic of the 3DFX to be used...












And an Ati Rage Theater w/ 32mb radeon (7000 or 7500), will post pic soon along with the specs i'm hoping to put in the old-school rig


----------



## Psychoholic (May 4, 2010)

wow, memory lane..  I had two canopus pure 3d's in sli back in the day.. what a setup it was.


----------



## Geofrancis (May 5, 2010)

I got given a pair of those cards years ago and ended up throwing the cards out because I couldnever get the drivers to work.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 6, 2010)

yea the drives are a pain... i managed to get them to work once in windows 98se, it played unreal 2000 at over 100fps on a celeron 400!

I'm still waiting on getting the rest of the parts... specs will be about...

PIII/Athlon 733-1ghz
256-512mb ram
40gb hdd
2x 3dfx voodooIIs
ATI AIW Radeon (7000 i think?)
Win98se
I used to have an aurel 3d sound card but dont' have it anymore... would have been a nice addition

after i get it all working i'll put some heatsinks on the voodooIIs and overclock them


----------



## xBruce88x (May 18, 2010)

ok i found the ati all in wonder card i want to use, here's a couple pics of it with the 2 voodoos. now to get the REST of the rig lol (i hate being unemployed, and yes... i'm looking for a job)


----------



## r9 (May 18, 2010)

I`m so keeping an eye on this. 
For the people who don`t know what they are looking at check http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=122624 .
What are you going to use for the rest of the setup ? 
And when it is completed it would be great if you video the rig in motion.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 18, 2010)

not sure, I might pull out my old K6-2 for the build


----------



## xBruce88x (May 18, 2010)

*games...*

here's a couple old cpus i found... on the left is a AMD K2-2 500, and the other is a 486 based 133mhz amd cpu






here are a few games i'll be running on the rig


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 19, 2010)

subscribed... i love teh old sh#t...


----------



## Formula350 (May 19, 2010)

"You're an inspiration for birth control!"
"Your face... your ass... what's the difference!"
"It's time to kick ass and chew bubble gum..... and I'm allllll outta gum!"
Good old Duke 3D! How I miss those days haha I do know where my original Duke 3D and Atomic Edition CDs are heh

You should track down a card like mine (I _do_ have an extra I could sell =}), 8x VSA100 chips, 4 more than the V5 6000 would've had MWAHAHAHA

Quantum 3D AAlchemy 8132. There are much much better revisions that add more memory and 2 pixels per clock instead of the 1, BUT they all can actually still SLI further with more cards! That's why I picked up a second, so I can have 16 chips!! Yea, ok it's total overkill for 3Dfx games, and with Q3D drivers it isn't even all that good of a chance the game will work. BUT a group I was part of (3DHQ) got our hands on the 3Dfx source, so people COULD make some good drivers I would think 





(bad pic, the card in the foreground is the "Sensor Post Processor" which actually is powered by a V3 chip, it basically does what our Shaders do now.)





(Hope Gary doesn't mind me using his pic haha)

EDIT: That's what I wish I could have found, my Mech Warrior 2 CD :\ Was MW2 a Glide game? I think MW3 was, wasn't it? (Bruce?)


----------



## xBruce88x (May 19, 2010)

i dont know if MW2 was "officially", but there are conversion files here... if the servers still work 

http://www.localditch.com/mechwarrior/mech2/faqs.html


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (May 19, 2010)

are you going to water cool it 

only joking 
although i do remember having an old 2mb pci card that got damned hot, 
i through it out because of that (probably just needed a good heatsink ) 

i keep meaning to do something similar so i can play some of my older games but never get round to it 

good luck with the project


----------



## xBruce88x (May 19, 2010)

i'll have to dig up a pic of them running in my asrock 4coredual-vsta.

oh i also plan on running the game "Nuclear Strike". Its a sequel to the strike series on the sega.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 19, 2010)

*dug this outta the closet...*

an old sony vaio (err what's left) with a P4 1.5ghz and 384mb sd-ram

i went ahead and put the cards in, just need a cooler, better case, and i'm rdy to install software XD.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (May 19, 2010)

@ Formula350..THAT is the sexiest thing i've seen.  Makes the 6000 look like weaksauce......


----------



## MN12BIRD (May 19, 2010)

The original SLi...

I just gave away a pair of 8MB (IIRC) Voodoo II cards with the bridge intact.  I wasn't using them and the guy who wanted them said he would play Quake on them!  Hope he did use them.  I found them in the garbage lol!


----------



## Formula350 (May 19, 2010)

AlienIsGOD said:


> @ Formula350..THAT is the sexiest thing i've seen.  Makes the 6000 look like weaksauce......



When I saw the pics of them back in early 2000-2001, I feel in love and vowed to own one... some day. That is what started my small love/obsession with Quantum 3D! I owned the one of I think two possible Voodoo 1 cards that were actually SLI! Same as those cards, multiple VPUs on a single board, Obsidian 100SB. Though, mine had daughter cards (Shades as they were called). The non-daughter card model was much longer and called 100SBi. Worked fine, played Tribes 1 with it heh Bought it for like $20, sold it for $100! Some had built in 2D ability like the Rush, most didn't though.

Shades removed:





Here is is next to a GeForce SDR:





After that I picked up a Obsidian2 200SB, which is basically the 'industrial' version of the X-24, but has SLI capability. It could do 2D with a daughter card. 



MN12BIRD said:


> The original SLi...
> 
> I just gave away a pair of 8MB (IIRC) Voodoo II cards with the bridge intact.  I wasn't using them and the guy who wanted them said he would play Quake on them!  Hope he did use them.  I found them in the garbage lol!



Actually, the original SLI is spelled with a capital 'I' . After nV bought 3Dfx's assets and later released cards with multi-card capability, they dropped it to a lowercase 'i' 

There are so many nice things people toss out that are totally worth snapping up from the trash!  As the old saying goes: One man's trash, is another mans treasure!!


----------

